# Angel fish in new home



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

My friend finally got my angel fish for his 75 gallon tank. I was a bit fearful for its life as it went in with a gourami, 4 yellow Labs and 2 clown loaches. All these fish are about 3-3 1/2 inches long.
The clowns swam together and when the yellow cichlids came out of the back of the tank they drove them back to the corner. The angel was smack dab in the center of the tank driving off the other fish too. he seemed to own that part of the tank just in a few days.
he looks huge even in the 75 gallons.
hopefully he continues to do well but he was really too much for my comminity tank to handle.
I didn't know clown loaches were pushy like that?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The cichlids are the only thing That worry me about that tank. I have seen angels in with clown loaches before and I have a tank with angels and a bunch of gouramis. Yellow labs, although mild tempered for cichlids, are still cichlids. Although I guess angels technically are too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

i wouldnt worry 2 much about him Mousey.....he seems like one tough cookie.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

i don't understand why the clown loaches are being so mean to the cichlids, i would think it would be the other way around. could you list the sizes of these fish, it would probably help. i think you brought the angel back to quickly, they would probably adapt to the tank sooner or later. i don't know if angels normally befriend gourami's, or if they hate eachother, but all i know is that gouramis CAN be aggressive, like when i had a gourami that killed 4 of my fish that were smaller than it. i think if you give them some time, the yellow labs will take a stand.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The lab could be a girl and alone. Its mostly the males that stake out a piece of tank and drive other fish out of it and mostly when they want to mate. Angels and gouramis both take over an area of the surface and drive other fish out, usually when mating, but often they do it alone. It kind of make sense if they are eating bugs that fall or lay eggs in the water. I heard clown loaches were schoolers, but I've seldom seen it because most people buy one or two. Shy alone, they may be bolder in groups. 

I would try to rehome the lab. IME when African and American get together, the Americans usually win. The African really only try to kill con-specific male and chase other off. The Americans really seem to go for the kill. I've seen angels "dive bomb" plecos to death to defend their eggs.

Though I may be making the wrong comparison. Mouthbrooders can pick up move, family and all. Substrate-spawners stand and fight or lose their whole spawn. The most aggressive Africans I've kept, the jewels, are substrate spawners.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

He'll soon be the boss of the tank haha I wouldn't worry about the clowns, theyre not aggressive fish but are just curious and always want to have a little mess about and some fun, wouldn't harm anything. Give it a few days.


----------

